# Lard: What is it good for?



## chave982 (Jan 2, 2008)

So my step-dad and his brothers just butchered a pig over the weekend, and he just called me to tell me he has a big tub of lard for me if I want it. 

What all is lard good for?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

The flakiest pie crusts.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 2, 2008)

google for recipes that use lard

biscuits, are the best made with lard

chocolate chip cookies, sugar cookies, infasciadedde, an incredible cookie

corn bread

keep it refrigerated and it will last for years!


----------



## chave982 (Jan 2, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> google for recipes that use lard
> 
> biscuits, are the best made with lard
> 
> ...


 
Does it really last long in the fridge?  I was about to ask if I should plan on freezing it or not.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

You can freeze it.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 2, 2008)

i received about 25 pounds of freshly rendered lard almost three years ago, and I put some in the freezer and the rest in the fridge.  I could not keep it in the freezer for very long, I needed the space for meat.  But I have kept several half gallon canning jars of it in the refrigerator and it is doing just fine.  I asked on another forum about keeping it in the fridge and I got responses that it can be kept for many years that way.


----------



## chave982 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> The flakiest pie crusts.


 
Should I replace all fat in the recipe (butter and shortening) with the lard? Or just some of it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

It's optional.  You certainly can make crusts using all lard.  You can also use part lard and part real butter.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 2, 2008)

it's used in making tamales and refried beans too. 
So the filtered (thru a coffee filter) bacon drippings I have in the fridge should last years?


----------



## oldcampcook (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a kid, a 100 or so years ago, we killed two hogs every Fall.  Everything we ate was fried in lard.  Potatotes, eggs, etc.  Mom used lard in biscuits and pie crusts.  If you grew up poor, you know what a lard sandwich is.  Lard smeared on cold biscuit!  In Germany, they carmelize onions and put it in lard, also for a spread.  Also done with goose grease.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 2, 2008)

sage™ said:


> it's used in making tamales and refried beans too.
> So the filtered (thru a coffee filter) bacon drippings I have in the fridge should last years?


 
hmmm, I don't know about that.  My bacon drippings don't last long, certainly not one year.  I can see a difference between my lard and bacon drippings.  I don't strain my bacon drippings, my lard is pure, smooth lard.  I would be nervous about keeping bacon drippings for years.  Actually I am nervous about keeping the lard this long, but the lard is showing no changes at all.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 2, 2008)

According to my dear, departed aunts, farm wives both, whose husbands raised pork (and other meats) for market,  the lard is pretty much indestructible, but not so, the bacon fat.  However, the bacon fat at our house gets recycled so often it doesn't have a chance to spoil.

If I had that much lard, I would not be mixing it with anything for piecrusts.  The flavor and texture of lard piecrusts are by far better (imho) than any others.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes great french fries.  Enjoy it while you can.  The food police (like NYC's Mayor and potential pretender to the presidential throne) seem bent on having stuff like lard outlawed


----------



## chave982 (Jan 2, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> Makes great french fries. Enjoy it while you can. The food police (like NYC's Mayor and potential pretender to the presidential throne) seem bent on having stuff like lard outlawed


 
Really? Why on earth would they outlaw it?


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2008)

as we learn more about fats and nutrition in general, we find that lard is no so unhealthy after all.  Certainly preferable to have a natural fat than a hydrogenated one, or one made undigestible.


----------



## Phil (Jan 2, 2008)

*Not to start something...*



Robo410 said:


> as we learn more about fats and nutrition in general, we find that lard is no so unhealthy after all.  Certainly preferable to have a natural fat than a hydrogenated one, or one made undigestible.



..but the jury is still out on the fat subject. Too much of most anything is not good. I still think moderation is the key. We have way too much leisure time and simply eat way too much. Convenience may be our worst enemy. Two cents, that's all, nothing else.


----------



## George© (Jan 2, 2008)

I use lard when making yorkshire puddings.


----------



## eggberger (Jan 2, 2008)

clogging arteries


----------



## George© (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil said:


> ..but the jury is still out on the fat subject. Too much of most anything is not good. I still think moderation is the key. We have way too much leisure time and simply eat way too much. Convenience may be our worst enemy. Two cents, that's all, nothing else.



I actually completely agree with you on this....


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man--go fry something!!!  

Take a cut up chicken.  put some flour in a bag with salt and pepper.  Drop the chicken pieces in and shake.  Get the lard hot and gently lay the floured pieces into the hot grease...  Best fried chicken you will ever eat....


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Oh man--go fry something!!!
> 
> Take a cut up chicken. put some flour in a bag with salt and pepper. Drop the chicken pieces in and shake. Get the lard hot and gently lay the floured pieces into the hot grease... Best fried chicken you will ever eat....


 
You ain't just whistling Dixie!!  Problem is that the AlphaHotels might decide to push for the processing of lard into diesel fuel.


----------



## magic823 (Jan 18, 2008)

Phil said:


> ..but the jury is still out on the fat subject. Too much of most anything is not good. I still think moderation is the key. We have way too much leisure time and simply eat way too much. Convenience may be our worst enemy. Two cents, that's all, nothing else.


 
Excess in all things. To enjoy life, take big bites. Moderation is for monks.
       - Robert Heinlein (Notebooks of Lazarth Long)


----------



## Caine (Jan 18, 2008)

LARD! huh, yeah. What is it good for? Absolutely nothing! Say it again, y'all













My apologies to Edwin Starr, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2008)

You beat me to the punch this time!  GMTA


----------



## Greybeard (Jan 18, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> Makes great french fries.  Enjoy it while you can.  The food police (like NYC's Mayor and potential pretender to the presidential throne) seem bent on having stuff like lard outlawed



Lard makes great fries, but they lack flavor.  Rendered beef fat is much better for tasty fries - like McDonalds used to make decades ago.


----------



## QSis (Jan 18, 2008)

oldcampcook said:


> In Germany, they carmelize onions and put it in lard, also for a spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

